# Fueling the cube Predator



## SuperBane

*THE BASICS:*

Protein will be consumed a 1.25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight. Don’t lie to yourself. Try to get an accurate reading on your body fat percentage, and only consume the protein for the muscle you carry. We are feeding the muscle not fat.

Carbs will begin at 1.25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight. Again, we are feeding muscle not fat. If you wanna be a fatass by all means its your right, but if I’m killing myself in the gym I’d prefer to look like it.

Fat will begin at .3 grams per pound of lean mass. This will help balance and regulate hormones, along with aiding in digestion and normal body function.

So take Lifter A who weighs 250 lbs. at 18% body fat (250 x .18= 45. This means he is carrying 45 lbs of fat. 250-45= 205. That means all calculations will be based around 205, I usually round up just a bit so for ease we will split the difference a bit and say 220 just to be safe).

Protein- 220 x 1.25= 281.25 round up to 285 grams x 4 cals= 1140 cals

Carbs- 220 x 1.25= 281.25 round up to 285 grams x 4 calls= 1140 cals

Fat- 220 x .3= 73.33 round to 75 grams x 9= 675 cals

Total Calories- 1140+1140+675= 2955 cals per day

Protein Sources- Eggs, Beef, Chicken, Bison, Protein Powder

Carb Sources- Sweet Potatoes, Jasmine Rice, Oats, Cream of Rice

Fat Sources- Oils (Coconut, Olive, MCT, Macadamia Nut), Butters (Natural Peanut, Almond,), Nuts

I recommend 5 meals a day, so by applying some simple math: 285/5= 57 grams of Protein per Meal, 57 grams of Carbs per Meal, 75/5= 15 grams of fat per meal.

57/57/15 or 55/55/15 for ease. I’m not gonna give you specifics but from there you can build a pretty damn good diet. Use the mirror as your guide not the scale. If you start getting too lean, add .25 carbs extra per day per lbs of lean bodyweight, too soft, remove .25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight.

Now that we have assured you can properly fuel the workouts prescribed, you can focus on the bench press. Remember, lifting more means gaining muscle, and to gain muscle you need proper nutrition to fuel growth


----------



## SuperBane

Anybody following this along with the program?


----------



## Pinkbear

You lost me at math


----------



## trodizzle

SuperBane said:


> *THE BASICS:*
> 
> Protein will be consumed a 1.25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight. Don’t lie to yourself. Try to get an accurate reading on your body fat percentage, and only consume the protein for the muscle you carry. We are feeding the muscle not fat.
> 
> Carbs will begin at 1.25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight. Again, we are feeding muscle not fat. If you wanna be a fatass by all means its your right, but if I’m killing myself in the gym I’d prefer to look like it.
> 
> Fat will begin at .3 grams per pound of lean mass. This will help balance and regulate hormones, along with aiding in digestion and normal body function.
> 
> So take Lifter A who weighs 250 lbs. at 18% body fat (250 x .18= 45. This means he is carrying 45 lbs of fat. 250-45= 205. That means all calculations will be based around 205, I usually round up just a bit so for ease we will split the difference a bit and say 220 just to be safe).
> 
> Protein- 220 x 1.25= 281.25 round up to 285 grams x 4 cals= 1140 cals
> 
> Carbs- 220 x 1.25= 281.25 round up to 285 grams x 4 calls= 1140 cals
> 
> Fat- 220 x .3= 73.33 round to 75 grams x 9= 675 cals
> 
> Total Calories- 1140+1140+675= 2955 cals per day
> 
> Protein Sources- Eggs, Beef, Chicken, Bison, Protein Powder
> 
> Carb Sources- Sweet Potatoes, Jasmine Rice, Oats, Cream of Rice
> 
> Fat Sources- Oils (Coconut, Olive, MCT, Macadamia Nut), Butters (Natural Peanut, Almond,), Nuts
> 
> I recommend 5 meals a day, so by applying some simple math: 285/5= 57 grams of Protein per Meal, 57 grams of Carbs per Meal, 75/5= 15 grams of fat per meal.
> 
> 57/57/15 or 55/55/15 for ease. I’m not gonna give you specifics but from there you can build a pretty damn good diet. Use the mirror as your guide not the scale. If you start getting too lean, add .25 carbs extra per day per lbs of lean bodyweight, too soft, remove .25 grams per pound of lean bodyweight.
> 
> Now that we have assured you can properly fuel the workouts prescribed, you can focus on the bench press. Remember, lifting more means gaining muscle, and to gain muscle you need proper nutrition to fuel growth



Where did the gram figures come from? I've been living under the 1g of protein per lean body mass, then .4 grams of fat per lean body mass, then the remainder of my cals from carbs. This program seems pretty close with a few tweaks of the numbers so I was wondering where the 1.25, 1.25 and .3 came from?

Thanks in advance and thanks for sharing!


----------



## j2048b

Damn man THIS is what i was gonna use as my diet!!! I printed it off the other day

I have not done any of the bench program that goes with it tho....


----------



## CptFKNplanet

How does a 250 lb man gain weight on 2900 cals?


----------



## trodizzle

CptFKNplanet said:


> How does a 250 lb man gain weight on 2900 cals?



I think that's where things like height come into play as well as TDEE which will vary for each of us.

Here's what I figured for myself which you will see is pretty close but not at the exact same gram figures:


----------



## TheBlob

CptFKNplanet said:


> How does a 250 lb man gain weight on 2900 cals?



Im not sure Mr. Planet sir... I am a 210 pound guy and gain no weight on 2900 cals...  I cut at about 2600..


----------



## TheBlob

Well except right now im aggressively dieting, but I have tren in the picture


----------



## CptFKNplanet

trodizzle said:


> I think that's where things like height come into play as well as TDEE which will vary for each of us.



250 lbs is 250 lbs at any height. TDEE obviously would play a role, yes. However, we are talking about someone who trains not someone who is a couch pertatuh.


----------



## CptFKNplanet

TheBlob said:


> Im not sure Mr. Planet sir... I am a 210 pound guy and gain no weight on 2900 cals...  I cut at about 2600..



My point exactly. I'm about 190, eating close to 4k and am by no means adding weight ridiculously fast. Seems like someone ~250 lbs would have to consume well over 4k to gain. Buuuuut... everyone's different.


----------



## j2048b

IF and i say IF i remember correctly he says to go off ur lean mass? Not ur total mass?? Am i wrong? If so let me know but i remember reading something along those lines....


----------



## TheBlob

Im gonna guess a 250lb freak beast would be around 5000 im no diet guru though.


----------



## TheBlob

j2048b said:


> IF and i say IF i remember correctly he says to go off ur lean mass? Not ur total mass?? Am i wrong? If so let me know but i remember reading something along those lines....




No he totally says that brother its just that knowing me and some others we couldnt gain off of just under 3000 calories.... I myself if following this would up my carbs totally and adjust as needed as I went along... Thats not much substrate for your body to use.


----------



## TheLupinator

CptFKNplanet said:


> How does a 250 lb man gain weight on 2900 cals?




I don't think this is a bulking diet, just a starting point for a specific workout routine (I'm guessing powerlifting)


----------



## TheBlob

Lup my good man that makes a lot of sense....A beginning program or something.


----------



## j2048b

the diet is based upon this new cube predator cycle 

http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/2014/07/29/building-bigger-bench-cube-predator-cycle/


----------



## SuperBane

CptFKNplanet said:


> How does a 250 lb man gain weight on 2900 cals?



That is metabolism and body type, Is it not?
I'm 247 now eating roughly 2400 calories with minimal, minimal carbs. 
At 3K I WILL gain. 

I was looking for Cube boss aka kingpin articles and came upon this, J already linked it.


----------



## TheBlob

Clear case of bodies responding differently, its why program diets are typically a good starting point, but usually need to be tweaked a little for us as individuals..Thanks for reminding once again I dont have all the answers.. Its good to stay humble... thanx Bane


----------



## CptFKNplanet

SuperBane said:


> That is metabolism and body type, Is it not?
> I'm 247 now eating roughly 2400 calories with minimal, minimal carbs.
> At 3K I WILL gain.
> 
> I was looking for Cube boss aka kingpin articles and came upon this, J already linked it.



Indeed it is. I wasn't saying it was impossible... I'm just secretly jealous of guys who can bulk on low cals


----------



## SuperBane

CptFKNplanet said:


> Indeed it is. I wasn't saying it was impossible... I'm just secretly jealous of guys who can bulk on low cals



You shouldn't be. At least I don't think so. Needing more calories leaves room for snacks! Ice cream and peanut butter cups!
I like to eat.

Seriously though I get it. I was always shocked to hear guys doing 4k+ a day I always thought I'd be fat as **** at 4k a day. 
I may have to try it and see what happens since winter is on the horizon.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SuperBane said:


> You shouldn't be. At least I don't think so. Needing more calories leaves room for snacks! Ice cream and peanut butter cups!
> I like to eat.
> 
> Seriously though I get it. I was always shocked to hear guys doing 4k+ a day I always thought I'd be fat as **** at 4k a day.
> I may have to try it and see what happens since winter is on the horizon.



Last year on cycle I needed 4500cals to gain weight. 29yo 5'10" and 205lbs at the time. I have a high NEAT due to my job so I need to eat a lot to gain. If it weren't for my job I'd probably have gained at 3300cals or so.


----------



## CptFKNplanet

SuperBane said:


> You shouldn't be. At least I don't think so. Needing more calories leaves room for snacks! Ice cream and peanut butter cups!
> I like to eat.
> 
> Seriously though I get it. I was always shocked to hear guys doing 4k+ a day I always thought I'd be fat as **** at 4k a day.
> I may have to try it and see what happens since winter is on the horizon.



Lol I like to eat too, sometimes it just gets old shoveling all that food down not to mention the food bill when you start getting over 4k. I also cut on pretty low calories though, so I guess that's my trade-off. You'd think bulk high, cut high but for whatever reason it doesn't work like that for me.


----------



## stonetag

Docd187123 said:


> Last year on cycle I needed 4500cals to gain weight. 29yo 5'10" and 205lbs at the time. I have a high NEAT due to my job so I need to eat a lot to gain. If it weren't for my job I'd probably have gained at 3300cals or so.


Ok, I was following this thread pretty closely I believe, but you lost me at NEAT Doc, sounds like my job...I think.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

stonetag said:


> Ok, I was following this thread pretty closely I believe, but you lost me at NEAT Doc, sounds like my job...I think.



Non Exercise Associated Thermogenesis - basically it's a measure of calories burned outside of exercise, eating, and sleeping 



> Non-exercise activity thermogenesis (NEAT).
> 
> Authors
> Levine JA.
> Journal
> Best Pract Res Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Dec;16(4):679-702.
> Affiliation
> Abstract
> Non-exercise activity thermogenesis (NEAT) is the energy expended for everything we do that is not sleeping, eating or sports-like exercise. It ranges from the energy expended walking to work, typing, performing yard work, undertaking agricultural tasks and fidgeting. Even trivial physical activities increase metabolic rate substantially and it is the cumulative impact of a multitude of exothermic actions that culminate in an individual's daily NEAT. It is, therefore, not surprising that NEAT explains a vast majority of an individual's non-resting energy needs. Epidemiological studies highlight the importance of culture in promoting and quashing NEAT. Agricultural and manual workers have high NEAT, whereas wealth and industrialization appear to decrease NEAT. Physiological studies demonstrate, intriguingly, that NEAT is modulated with changes in energy balance; NEAT increases with overfeeding and decreases with underfeeding. Thus, NEAT could be a critical component in how we maintain our body weight and/or develop obesity or lose weight. The mechanism that regulates NEAT is unknown. However, hypothalamic factors have been identified that specifically and directly increase NEAT in animals. By understanding how NEAT is regulated we may come to appreciate that spontaneous physical activity is not spontaneous at all but carefully programmed.


----------



## stonetag

Docd187123 said:


> Non Exercise Associated Thermogenesis - basically it's a measure of calories burned outside of exercise, eating, and sleeping


 Yeah, that is what I thought...lol..jk thanks bro!


----------

